# Where to purchase snow stakes / driveway markers



## getblowed

I'm wondering where I can get the best price on fiberglass snow stakes with reflective trim? My clients prefer these over less expensive methods such as PVC poles modified with bars and tape etc.

Thanks for yur input!

GB


----------



## RSK

getblowed said:


> I'm wondering where I can get the best price on fiberglass snow stakes with reflective trim? My clients prefer these over less expensive methods such as PVC poles modified with bars and tape etc.
> 
> Thanks for yur input!
> 
> GB


hi 
i would use the same ones why should you spend your money on the ones with the reflective trim they are not $ 1 or 2 they are 5.99 each around there


----------



## Mick

Go to the advertisers at the top of this page. Click on Central Parts Warehouse (CPW). Then click on Accessories. Go down the right hand side to Guide Sticks. Then, you'll need to setup an account, but looks pretty easy to do.


----------



## [email protected]

What your looking for is the "snow pole reflective markers"
You will need to set up a account.

Click on accessories and at the bottom of the page on the right side, you'll see what your looking for.


----------



## Mick

Thanks for correcting me, Bryan.  I was on the right path, anyway, just running on one brain cell, I guess. (And it was focused on the coffee)


----------



## go plow

i dont supply them to my clients they pay for them, the few times ive needed to install markers, i just went to the home depot and bought a bundle of furring strips, i think they came in 8' length cut them in half ended up with i think around 40 pieces, then took orange paint and sprayed the tops , worked out well, the whole thing cost me $10 maybe?
the furring strips im talking about were 1x's ,they held up well, and you dont need to worry about damage to them or not getting them back in the spring...:salute: payup


----------



## PlowingLowd

*Best Place I've found*

I used to get snow stakes from the depot, until I needed alot. They're pretty darn expensive there so I looked into it and found them for rather cheap online at www.discountcontractorwarehouse.com , then look on the main page click on snowstakes.


----------



## BlackIrish

I spend $15 per drive to mark it. Two signs/drive.
Phone # on other side.
Lose about 20% of the signs every year.
Priceless advertising, helps lure in the neighbors.
Easy for anyone to find at 3am.
Everything your company does is a reflection on you.


----------



## lilweeds

BlackIrish;841217 said:


> I spend $15 per drive to mark it. Two signs/drive.
> Phone # on other side.
> Lose about 20% of the signs every year.
> Priceless advertising, helps lure in the neighbors.
> Easy for anyone to find at 3am.
> Everything your company does is a reflection on you.


Where'd you det them, they're nice!


----------



## TonawandaNY

Those are real nice!


----------



## BlackIrish

I got connections. 
I get them from Montreal.
If you want to come to Ottawa, ontario to p/u, I can supply.
Lots of pins/signs bulky and heavy for shipping although I'm sure it could be done.
I'd then be an exporter....:laughing:
Each sign is 2 pieces " stitched" together.
Fiberglass pin slides between them.


----------



## Neige

Wow I really like those, I will need to get me some of them.


----------



## Grn Mtn

hey irish, those are fantastic and i couldn't agree more with the advertising potential and the "finding the house in the dark" thing. however, around here the average unlimited price for the season is $99-169 with an average 18-22 trips. $15 is a huge cost plus its all plowing around here and pushing or running over your stakes is common. But I do like'em.


----------



## TonawandaNY

Grn Mtn;842318 said:


> around here the average unlimited price for the season is $99-169 with an average 18-22 trips.


HOLLY COW!! I would sell my plow find a job at Home Depot if I only made 100.00 for season on residential.

That does not pay for insurance or the gas never mind the truck payment! I think we get double that as average in Buffalo


----------



## BlackIrish

Grn Mtn;842318 said:


> hey irish, those are fantastic and i couldn't agree more with the advertising potential and the "finding the house in the dark" thing. however, around here the average unlimited price for the season is $99-169 with an average 18-22 trips. $15 is a huge cost plus its all plowing around here and pushing or running over your stakes is common. But I do like'em.


Wow.
Those are harsh numbers.
Since you plow, only stake the side where you push no snow. 
That's a 50% savings right there.
With dollars that tight you should get the customer to pay for them :laughing:
But they do generate calls.
Every estimate I went to today had one of my signs 3 doors away.
Build it and they will come.


----------



## mcfly89

first off, your local sign guy should be all over this thread. (I'll look into it)

secondly, whos not thinkin outside the box here...call angelos or your supplier of choice and get the orange fiberglass markers just like u were using b4 at less than .50 each, then either beg borrow or buy some reflective tape from deer stand kits, trailer marking kits, sign shop scraps, or worst case, your parts store...and voila!!


----------



## BlackIrish

mcfly89;842622 said:


> first off, your local sign guy should be all over this thread. (I'll look into it)
> 
> secondly, whos not thinkin outside the box here...call angelos or your supplier of choice and get the orange fiberglass markers just like u were using b4 at less than .50 each, then either beg borrow or buy some reflective tape from deer stand kits, trailer marking kits, sign shop scraps, or worst case, your parts store...and voila!!


If you look professional, are professional, you are viewed as being professional.
But your way would mark the driveway and you would then be known as the " orange stick with reflective tape guy".


----------



## mcfly89

BlackIrish;842635 said:


> If you look professional, are professional, you are viewed as being professional.
> But your way would mark the driveway and you would then be known as the " orange stick with reflective tape guy".


how do you think that reflective material gets applied to those fiberglas sticks? magic? lol

not to say that yours arent nice and they would definitely be preferred 

I use alot of the orange fiberglas stakes around islands and entryways in key areas of my commercial lots. i dont do any residential. I'm a small timer doing the job of 3 trucks...and using one truck. lol. My customers dont require reflective the orange fiberglas isnt terribly noticeable unless you are looking for them. i just stake em in right b4 snow starts and pull em out after the last snow of the season. I've only lost a couple so far.

but advertising would be the dumbest thing I could do right now. I already have more than I can do with anything less than an extremely efficient truck. that said, I'm a sign guy, and I love the idea. I'm gonna look into doing some of those in coroplast with steel stakes. thanks for the idea Irish


----------



## TonawandaNY

I also found these

http://diamondstakesign.com/storesales/1


----------



## Landscapes8988

http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...roductID/59154/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN

i love these! drive over them and they pop right back up!


----------



## snowbizplowing

Landscapes8988;843014 said:


> http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...roductID/59154/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN
> 
> i love these! drive over them and they pop right back up!


1/4" x 4' plain fluorescent orange markers
$76.00 star producst 
You just saved me $31.00 from depending on shipping costs!! thanks

but they do have signs to slip over the markers for 4.00 a pop anyone gaot anything to beat that?


----------



## nms0219

angelos supply work well and cheep


----------



## Landscapes8988

nms0219;843939 said:


> angelos supply work well and cheep


i buy 100 every year they are great to work with! shipping to me was 10 dollars i think


----------



## Landscapes8988

oh and a tip for you guys if you dont know already..... i take a 39" piece of black pipe with a cap on one end and slide it up and down like a T-post pounder i think its 1/2" pipe maybe 3/8


----------



## Camden

Landscapes8988;843960 said:


> oh and a tip for you guys if you dont know already..... i take a 39" piece of black pipe with a cap on one end and slide it up and down like a T-post pounder i think its 1/2" pipe maybe 3/8


Great idea, thanks for the tip. I just purchased stakes from Angelos today.


----------



## Landscapes8988

but they do have signs to slip over the markers for 4.00 a pop anyone gaot anything to beat that?[/QUOTE said:


> i like those. how much to customize them with my number on them?


----------



## snowbizplowing

nms0219;843939 said:


> angelos supply work well and cheep


but i didn't see the flags though http://lowcostmarkers.com/store/index.php/cPath/62 is the cheapest i found for flags. thought they where the lowest for markers but then angleo popped up. angelo cost more for shipping but still saved me money. i got 100 markers from angelos for 63.31 with shipping it would have cost me 92.00. i'm still ordering the flags from star products becuase 25.65 for ten of them only 1.65 shippings. at first i wondered if it made more sense to ship together to save money but this is the best way to go.

assortment of clip on flags from .89.-3.00 http://lowcostmarkers.com/store/index.php/cPath/62

stakes https://www.angelos-supplies.com/sn...D/5508/Level/a/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN

i almost paid 110.81 for 100 stakes and 10 clip on flags but instead using both suppliers i only paid 87.81!! i was searching everywhere and little did i know the answer was here all along!! lol at least for the stakes!!! Finally i feel like i've contributed instead of always just asking questions lol. I'll update you guys on the clip on flags once i get em.


----------



## toby4492

I just got something in the mail today for driveway markers.

http://www.diamondstakesign.com

They seem a little pricey but you can have them custom made with your info on them. They don't include the stakes.

Quantity pricing according to the flyer is:

1-9 $12.99 each
10-49 $7.99 each
50-99 $7.25 each
100-249 $6.75 each
250+ $6.25 each


----------



## mcfly89

snowbizplowing;843918 said:


> 1/4" x 4' plain fluorescent orange markers
> $76.00 star producst
> You just saved me $31.00 from depending on shipping costs!! thanks
> 
> but they do have signs to slip over the markers for 4.00 a pop anyone gaot anything to beat that?


those are the ones I use. I thought everyone used them. oops, If i had known, I woulda included the link in my earlier post. They are just bright enough to see if you are looking for them, but they arent ostentatious enough to cause any complaints.


----------



## plowtime1

If your not wanting to pay for glam.....go for the traditional wood.
I'm in the NE and use Ramco products.


----------



## StormRanger

I just ordered 200 from Angelos, best place imo, customer service is excellent.


----------



## PLOWBIZ121

I researched this a couple of months ago and looked over all the companies to find the best product for the best prices. We install about 5,000 and we are done using junk wood stakes. From my research I found that a company called www.discountsnowstakes.com had the most reasonably priced reflective fiberglass markers that are high quality. Those 1/4" thin ones end up breaking from my experience ussmileyflag


----------



## Landscapes8988

PLOWBIZ121;850681 said:


> I researched this a couple of months ago and looked over all the companies to find the best product for the best prices. We install about 5,000 and we are done using junk wood stakes. From my research I found that a company called www.discountsnowstakes.com had the most reasonably priced reflective fiberglass markers that are high quality. Those 1/4" thin ones end up breaking from my experience ussmileyflag


thats weird cause i have personally drove right over one and to my surprise it pops back up and ever since i dont hesitate to push snow right over them.


----------



## LoneCowboy

StormRanger;844335 said:


> I just ordered 200 from Angelos, best place imo, customer service is excellent.


+1
half the price too. 100 for $45


----------



## APLC

wish we could use those nice signs. I bought 100 super nice lawn care & snow plowing c plast signs with step stakes printed, next hour local ordinance JERK was pulling them up out of my customers lawns at 7 bucks a sign and throwing them away :angry:. I had the signs 15 feet from the road and they were still going in the lawns and taking them. Our ordinances such BS here they even tell car lots they cant have balloons,streamers nothing. gas stations cant have signs in the parking lots all have to be behind the front glass. it's crazy they are sweet signs though bet yall get all the calls ha ha ha


----------



## PLOWBIZ121

Nothing against Angelos but they are not selling the same type of snow marker. I have used similar markers in the past and they just weren't tough enough as the 5/16" fiberglass. I ended up having to throw most of them away.


----------



## LoneCowboy

been using the angelo's ones for 3 years (just ran out this year, had to buy more)
never broken one.
they do disappear.

No, they aren't as nice.
but

it's all about costs.


----------



## JMS

snowbizplowing do you know if that flag company puts your company info on the flags with the listed cost or there an extra cost?


----------



## eastmanjack0

*Best Price Snow Markers*

GB-
The best price of fiberglass snow markers I have found are at discountdrivewaymarkers.com. They are really inexpensive and I've had a great experience with them not breaking like wood ones.


----------



## mtheriault

I just saw that the Diamond Stake Sign Company lowered their prices. This is for the signs on top of the stakes. You can check them out at http://www.diamondstakesign.com. These work well for me.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Landscapes8988;843014 said:


> http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...roductID/59154/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN
> 
> i love these! drive over them and they pop right back up!


Same here! They are cheap too.


----------



## Nick417

getblowed;298609 said:


> I'm wondering where I can get the best price on fiberglass snow stakes with reflective trim? My clients prefer these over less expensive methods such as PVC poles modified with bars and tape etc.
> 
> Thanks for yur input!
> 
> GB


snowstakesonline.com has very good pricing and they are a pleasure to deal with. can order on line or call the number on their web site


----------



## RDWheeler

I need to order some in the near future and after reading this post now I'm torn on what to get! I really like the idea of advertising on the end 2 as you enter the drive. Now to find a good deal on those!!

www.Branchoutshrub.com


----------



## Nick417

*Snow Stake Advertising*

RD,

We are working on a new product that will allow you to advertise on the snow stake. It is is still in development and we would welcome your input.

Please contact us at [email protected] or through our website at http://www.SnowStakesOnline.com for more information.

NIck


----------



## Nick417

*SnowStakesOnline*

I see the discussion went very well. Sorry for not posting as talks continued. Check out SnowStakesOnline.com for full pricing list and for products offered. Just would like to inform you that we now have rebound plow stakes available. These are great for driveways so you won't rip the stake out of the ground if you hit it. It has a spring attached that will allow for it to bend. Any questions feel free to contact us.


----------



## alcs

Does anyone know were i can get 3/8 snow stakes.
I used the 5/16 ones but find they are to flexible. Any input would be fantastik 
Thank you
tymusic


----------



## Nick417

I apologize but we do not have 3/8 we do have 1/4 ones. Hope we have been helpful to you.


----------



## alcs

No problem,
thank you for answering so quickly.
Sorry ,i did not realize this was an advertiser thread.
I will be more carefull.
tymusic


----------



## Nick417

*Special Offers*

We have two special offers to offer! When you order 150 snow stakes or more you will receive a free rubber mallet. When you order 250 driveway markers or more you can receive 10% off. Use coupon code %250% at check out!

Call us at 877 841-5782 or visit us at SnowStakesOnline.com


----------



## cqc

Do you still sell those?

I am in Ottawa and I would like to buy some from you or your contact in Montreal depending on the price.



BlackIrish;841217 said:


> I spend $15 per drive to mark it. Two signs/drive.
> Phone # on other side.
> Lose about 20% of the signs every year.
> Priceless advertising, helps lure in the neighbors.
> Easy for anyone to find at 3am.
> Everything your company does is a reflection on you.


----------



## Nick417

Hi,

Yes we do still sell stakes. What are you looking to purchase we would like to help you and see what your needs are and how we can assist you?



cqc;1655396 said:


> Do you still sell those?
> 
> I am in Ottawa and I would like to buy some from you or your contact in Montreal depending on the price.


----------

